# What breed?



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

Might be rehoming a mousey, but dunno what kind of mouse this is?
Thanks guys


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Mice don't technically have breeds (at least, not like rabbits and dogs do). His variety looks to be argente (possibly longhair/angora argente), and he's a regular house mouse (_Mus musculus domesticus_).

He's really cute!


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

i didn't know whether to right coloration or breed, i know all that varies is basically their colour but i didn't want to sound stupid haha!

he is isn't he! hope i'm able to rehome him 
Thanks


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sure that same breeder has three boys Jodie so if you are anything like me you'll end up with all three!!! The mouse in the photo is a little cutie and looks like my own rescue mousey Pop.


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

Omg zany I know!! But my room is absolutely tiny and I'm still hoping to get 2 off onxy in october, so I spent the night last night absolutely gutting my room to find the space for an extra cage. I have found a space, its a small cabinet on top of my wardrobe that i'll need to put some LED lights or somethin into :lol: I just can't stop myself


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol!! Tell me about it!! I have now banned certain websites from ever being opened on any computer within 100 feet of me because if I see an ad for mice I know I can't resist!! What you need to do is learn to stack cages  Biggest cage on the bottom and put another ontop and if you can get a bit of plastic or something to give extra support put that under the cage. Also means that certain naughty mice (such as mine :lol can go running around their cage as long as they want without getting into too much trouble!!!


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

all the floor space in my room is getting used 
i have a single bed, a built in wardrobe, a set of drawers, a bedside cabinet and a fold away chair, the only floor space i have is under my bed and the 2 steps from my door to my bed hahaha, the only place i can put my cages is on top of my drawers 
can't wait to move out, so i can finally get a dog, maybe a cat and a TONNE more mice XD


----------

